# When can I code 36600 (facility side)?



## ssandercock (Jun 3, 2011)

I have article from 2007 stating the physician has to do the draw to bill 36600. Does this also apply to facility coding? Respiratory therapist drew for ABG. Any links would be appreciated.


----------

